# مصنع انتاج مسامير



## nassan (2 يوليو 2007)

انا في طريقي لأنشاء مصنع لأنتاج المسامير وأحتاج مهندس مديرا للمصنع فأي تخصص هندسي هو المطلوب؟ وإذا كان لديكم أي تفاصيل عن هذا المشروع أرجو إفادتي بها من حيث نوع الماكينات ومن أين يمكن الحصول عليها


----------



## صناعي1 (3 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لمديرالمصنع،فتخصص مهندس انتاج قد يكون مناسبا حيث انه يكون ملم بالعمليات الانتاجية و لديه مهارات ادارية، كما يمكن تعيين مهندس صناعي لديه خبرة في مجال مشابه فهو يتمتع بمهارات ادارية كالتخطيط و التنظيم و تضيف له الخبرة البعد التقني المطلوب.


----------



## eng.alkurd (4 يوليو 2007)

اتوقع مهندس صناعي ملم بعمليات التصنيع المختلفة وملم بفنون الإدارة


----------



## محمد عمر (6 يوليو 2007)

*مصنع المسامير*

التخصص الأمثل هو هندسة صناعية أو ميكانيكية فرع إنشاءات ميكانيكية Construction والخبرة مطلورة لهذا المجال ،،،،، شكرا


----------



## عقبة بن نافع (6 يوليو 2007)

لا بد أن يشرف على المصنع فرد يكون قادرعلى إدارة الأعمال بكفاءة بمعنى شخص متخصص في إدارة الأعمال يساعده طبعا آخر يهتم بالجانب التقني للمشروع.


----------



## نظامي (6 يوليو 2007)

أخي العزيز، إليك الوصلات التالية باللغة الإنجليزية وأظن أنها ستفيدك جداً في مشروعك مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق

http://www.businessdayonline.com/?c=50&a=13219

ملف (وورد) إضغط يمين بالماوس وأحفظ الرابط

http://www.ntpc.co.in/csr/ProjectforNailsManufacturing.doc


----------

